
Writing an SDK with Core Bluetooth - ChrisMarshallNY
https://littlegreenviper.com/series/bluetooth/
======
lostgame
This is an interesting and informative guide to a subject I would otherwise
not have bothered to learn about. :)

It’s incredibly thorough and very well-written.

As an intermediate/senior iOS developer, articles like these are interesting -
if, let’s say, the bank I work at decides they want to implement this feature
on their bank cards, (unlikely but an example) I can at least say I’ve got a
fundamental understanding of the subject and a solid resource for more
information, and can look into it further.

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to share knowledge like this.

I’ve long wanted to make a YouTube series on audio production in Logic but
haven’t gotten around to it yet. This is inspiration.

~~~
ChrisMarshallNY
Video production is a huge pain. Takes even longer than writing something like
this.

Thanks for the vote of confidence!

Let me know if you ever get around to YouTubing. I'll check it out.

